# (USA) FT: S1-S2 S5 NA, S1-S5 EU, Random JP  LF: NA/EU card



## Boydo (Mar 19, 2022)

Hello, figured I would create my own thread for the cards I am trading/looking for!

I will list the cards I'm hoping to nab along with the ones I have available to trade (NA/EU/JP) in an attached Google Doc Excel Spreadsheet. I would prefer NA cards but honestly EU cards will do as well. Since I am still finding card packs (NA and EU ones) I will be updating the list on here occasionally. I will make sure to post when I have added cards to the list 

All my cards are in Mint/Great condition and will be shipped out through standard mail with a sleeve, a top loader sleeves and usually some cardboard to help enforce it just in case! I would prefer cards to be in also mint/great condition!

Since I am located in the USA (Utah), I would prefer to trade with other NA (US, Canada, Mexico) individuals to avoid much higher shipping costs...HOWEVER if the trade is good, I'll be willing!











						FT/LF Amiibos by Boydo
					

FT: For Trade  Cards I am Trading: Series 1 NA (North American):,Series 2 NA (North American):,Series 3 NA (North American):,Series 4 NA (North American):,Series 5 NA (North American):,EU (Europe),JP (Japan),Sanrio 001 Isabelle,101 K.K.,203 Tom Nook,302 Brewster,407 Celeste,005 Kapp'n,001 Isabell...




					docs.google.com


----------



## artemiss (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi! From your LF list I have (NA) 245 Mac, 249 Beardo, 263 Gaston, 343 Anabelle, 348 Olaf, 324 Graham, and 360 Rod. From your FT list I'm interested in (NA) 098 Roald, 107 Katie, 126 Coach, and 161 Teddy. If you'd like to set up a trade, feel free to send me a message!


----------



## Cixelsyd (Mar 20, 2022)

I have Genji and am interested Fauna. I may have more to trade, but need to look closer later. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Boydo (Mar 20, 2022)

Cixelsyd said:


> I have Genji and am interested Fauna. I may have more to trade, but need to look closer later. Let me know if interested.


I’m Totally interested in Genji for Fauna. Message me whenever


----------



## Boydo (Mar 20, 2022)

UPDATE:
Added new cards on the FT (For Trade) tab on the Google Excel page. Includes mainly NA but have some EU/JP versions too. I'll list them below as well!


319 Pinky364 Zucker086 Chief050 Punchy258 Daisy262 Blanche250 Ava270 Rooney239 Ricky222 Miranda088 Clay146 Rodney187 Vic210 Cyrus208 Leif010 Pascal112 Don407 Celeste422 Wardell311 Lottie (EU)332 Shep (EU)392 Cranston (EU)306 Tommy (JP)010 Pascal (JP)204 Pelly (JP)066 Gruff (JP)244 Tangy (JP)


----------



## Boydo (Mar 26, 2022)

BUMP!

Got lots of new cards (Updated in the Excel Doc)


----------



## Boydo (Mar 26, 2022)

Okay i bought some packs had added quite a few more cards on my trading list.

Since the cards I am looking for have gone quite down, I added the names of cards I only have EU versions for (might try find NA)

This includes 188 Ankha and 264 Marshal

THIS WILL BE THE LAST OF IT....I'm done buying cards lol


----------



## Boydo (Mar 29, 2022)

Semi-bump...update

All regular villager cards have either been obtained and/or are pending within some trades!!

Looking for SP Villager that are left:

015 Tortimer
114 Blanca
303 Katrina
305 Celeste 
401 Tom
416 Sahrah
423 Tom
424 Isabelle


----------



## Skinless69 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hey I have 260 Tammi and 231 Elvia from your looking for. Was interested in Ruby. Let me know if which one you’d like for her if she’s still available.


----------



## lilcutie (Apr 23, 2022)

hi! i have 15 tortimer, would you be willing to trade 112 don & 149 broccolo?


----------

